# My mothers chi is very sick



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

As of Monday he will not eat, and is getting worse, he can not walk, he losses his balance, cannot sleep, and has vomitted. Took him to the vets today,he has no idea what is wrong with him. My mother is going crazy, will get the blood results in the morning. Does anyone know what can be wrong with him?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no idea. How old is he? Did he eat something that poisoned him? I think you're just going to wait until tomorrow. We all will be holding him and your mom in our thoughts.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

How old is he? It could be vestibular disease.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Poor baby.  I hope the blood test results can determine what's wrong to get him on the mend immediately.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hope he'll be ok. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you to everyone. Unfortunately Tiny had to be put asleep today. He was only 7 but the blood test came back and everything was wrong, liver, kidney, pancreas.

So the little guy has gone to the Rainbow Bridge today.
I am still in shock, healthy one day and two days later he is gone.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you and your mom's loss. Sending my condolences.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you. This was the hardest thing to do today. We miss him so much.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tiny.


----------

